
How Fast Is a PS/2 Keyboard? - userbinator
http://www.os2museum.com/wp/how-fast-is-a-ps-2-keyboard/
======
mark-r
Their timing analysis is missing the time it takes to respond to the initial
interrupt. If there's any delay there, it subtracts from the available time
before the second byte wipes out the first.

------
wink
Second time in the last weeks I see a link to this domain and I just get a 403
Forbidden, no matter the URL. Also tried from a few vservers.

I'm in Germany, could this site be blocking?

~~~
detaro
poking through google cache (blocked here too), sounds like they overly
aggressively block spam sources.

~~~
wink
Thanks, but I'm pretty sure I've tried it at home, so they might have
blacklisted a good chunk of Germany's biggest dialup DSL provider? :) I'll try
to investigate a bit more and contact the author

~~~
detaro
Seems that's what has happened, yes...

------
madengr
16 ms for USB, versus 1 ms for PS/2, is a good difference. Though does this
really make a difference in gaming?

I read of gamers specifically using PS/2 keyboards. Specifically I’m thinking
of someone playing Esport games on 144 Hz monitors.

~~~
bitwize
Absolutely. Musicians can feel latency as low as 1ms when playing a digital
instrument. You bet your ass it matters to people used to immediate response.

~~~
gmueckl
1ms latency, you say? With a speed of sound of 340m/s, this corresponds to
distance between loudspeaker and ear of 0.34m. So, anything except headphones
will add more than 1ms of latency.

I get that the rhythmic nature of music enables precision at the scale of a
few ms because musicians can anticipate these moments in time (reaction time
does not apply). But I'm baffled by claims of sensitivity to delays less than
about 10ms because these are near or even over the limits of acoustics. For
example, when you do the math, you'll see that it is basically impossible for
a large enough orchestra to play perfectly in sync. But a good orchestra can
give the impression of a precise performance despite that. This can only mean
that the human hearing is less precise than what people claim.

~~~
panuma
Speed of sound in e.g. wood is 10 times faster than in air. So an electric
guitar player with 3.4m cord to the amp can feel a latency of 1ms for low
frequencies through the stage and his feet. Humans have more rhythmical
precision with said low frequencies. Symphonic orchestras are not known for
their tight rhythm.

~~~
panuma
Superior time perception for lower musical pitch explains why bass-ranged
instruments lay down musical rhythms
[http://www.pnas.org/content/111/28/10383](http://www.pnas.org/content/111/28/10383)

